# Really dumb question about dishcloths



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason? 
I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL 
(Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


NO - It is NOT a dumb question.......
I do not know about anyone else, But I and my Daughters USE THEM for daily dishes, counters, etc and I use lighter weight cotton & make softer ones for Face & body.......
Try them, You'll be really surprised........
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

They are a lot nice, in my opinion, than the store bought ones. They are great washing dishes. Some people use them as doilies and others uses for other things. They also last a lot longer as well. You just need to knit one and judge for yourself. You will be amazed. You can also use them as washcloths. They folliate your skin better than wash cloths you buy in the store. :thumbup: :thumbup: and don't be 

BTW, if you do make one and use it, then let us know what you think.


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

I started using them in the past year and will NEVER go back to store bought again.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have a pattern design that you would like to try, a dishcloth is a nice way to "not waste your time". Use cotton yarn, cast on and work the pattern for a few inches. If it doesn't work out, who cares. If it does, GREAT. I use only home made dishcloths, as they last so much longer (years) than boughten. You can use them for dishes, or make some fancier ones to use for face clothes. You can make them to a size that you like and are comfortable with. Some have a problem with smell, but I never have. I just use them for a day, rinse well, then allow to dry over the faucet. I then throw them in with the other wash.

There have been a lot of posts on this very subject, so you aren't alone in wondering. As always, to each their own. By the way, I only use cotton yarn, never acrylic, as it washes much nicer after washing greasy dishes and counters.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


What everyone else said! Along with, they make great presents...I like to make them and give with a special soap! Also, it's a way to try out new stitches, gauges, etc., you can use it for learning...but, they are hard workers! Try it! You may become addicted!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Knitted or crocheted dishcloths rule...the ones I use for the dishes, counters etc get a second life as floor cloths or anything else that's abit dirty.

The ones I make for using in the shower/tub for myself also get recycled as cleaning cloths for the same tub and shower.

You'll never look back once you used one...they are almost indestructable...

Barbara


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I use them as washcloths instead of dishcloths. They feel luxurious.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think it's a bed question. I, too, wondered about the same issues. My dish rags get full of grease and grime, and are ruined in a week. I bleach them, get the dirt and grease out, but they remain stained and old looking. But, I do like knitting small items. They are no brainers, easy, quick and sometimes I practice new stitches and gauges when make them. So, I call them washcloths, and only use them for bathing. They never stain, as I am never as dirty as my pots and pans, lol. I use 100% cotton! they are sometimes slightly on the rough side but I appreciate that for exfoliating purposes! When I am finished bathing, I soap them up real good, rub between my hands, rinse well, wring out and hang them on the towel rack to dry. They are clean and fresh for the next bath. If you ever have the reason to give a small gift to someone, maybe when visiting a friend in the hospital, it makes a nice gift to bring a washcloth along with a scented bar of soap, body wash, hand lotion, etc. And, there are so many patterns out there, mostly for free, so that you can knit up a pattern of a person's occupation, home state, etc. to make it more personal.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I knitted one out of that cotton and cream yarn (I think it is called) and found the dish cloth to be WAY too heavy and thick for washing dishes. Never made another one. Thoughts?


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

They last a long time.
You can bleach them.
You can wash them in your dishwasher.
You can make them any size that suits you.
They make great presents and giftees always want more.
They are good for trying out patterns
They're cheap. You can use scraps.
They're a nice size for take-along knitting.
When you try a new stitch, they make good practice pieces.


P.S. I make hot pads, too. I knit wool on large needles, then boil them to size. I like them because they are thin and I can easily fold them around pot handles. Wool does not burn easily so I can use them safely by the stove.

Fran


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Why is it a waste of time to make something that you use every day and holds up to repeated laundering better than the manufactured version? And making small items like a dish/washcloth is a great way to learn new patterns and techniques.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

I have knitted them for friends who tell me they love them and their husbands will wash dishes for them but only if they can use a hand knitted dishrag. They also last for years. I do use a fresh one daily, so it is desirable to make several. We can talk all day about them, however you need to use them to see what you think. My favorite pattern to use is the Chinese Wave.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

imalulu said:



> I knitted one out of that cotton and cream yarn (I think it is called) and found the dish cloth to be WAY too heavy and thick for washing dishes. Never made another one. Thoughts?


Perhaps knitting with larger needles will make a looser weave. I use Lily cotton and they work well for me.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will never use anything but handmade dishcloths again. They are the best. If you have any doubts, make one or two and try them. It looks as though a lot of us believe you will switch over.


----------



## esther irons (Jul 7, 2013)

franniep said:


> They last a long time.
> You can bleach them.
> You can wash them in your dishwasher.
> You can make them any size that suits you.
> ...


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

For washcloths, I use I love that cotton from Hobby Lobby as it isn't as heavy as the Sugar & Cream Cotton. But for dishes I like the Lily Sugar and Cream. I have no problems with smell like some people do. If they are not rinsed out well or if they are left in standing water or just left in the sink they will smell. They do need to be wrung out and hung over the faucet or dish strainer to dry.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Ditto on everything Fran said. I try to have a stack of them made up at all times for gifting. Everybody thinks they really got something when I give them one of my hand knit cloths. I get many requests, such as, "Just so you know, my Birthday is in two weeks and I just love your knitted dishcloths!" Even a couple of my guy pals request them.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

franniep said:


> They last a long time.
> You can bleach them.
> You can wash them in your dishwasher.
> You can make them any size that suits you.
> ...


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Make them in white so that you can bleach them.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I haven't used anything else in about 7 years or more. I prefer Knit Picks cotlin for facial clothes and Knit Picks Dishie for kitchen dishcloths. I have not tried Hobby Lobby cotton but have heard it is very nice. I will give it a try.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

kayrein said:


> Ditto on everything Fran said. I try to have a stack of them made up at all times for gifting. Everybody thinks they really got something when I give them one of my hand knit cloths. I get many requests, such as, "Just so you know, my Birthday is in two weeks and I just love your knitted dishcloths!" Even a couple of my guy pals request them.


I agree gave some to the people who were so kind to myDH when he was ill, e.g. paper shop girls, chemist shop girls, hairdresser etc., they all love them and have asked for more, even the Fish and Chip shop lady says they are great you do not burn your hands when you use them .


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I have made a few, but won't bother again. They just don't dry. Plus the pattern I used turned into a diamond shape, and not a square (knitted from corner to corner).


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I just learned continental knitting using Nenah Galati's DVD.Made myself a washcloth. I LOVE it! I will be making more. I am going to use the suggestion of making them to try out new stitches. At the very least you end up with a new dish/washcloth. I also made myself a drying mat. Two strands of Peaches & Cream and crocheted in the back of the stitch to make a thick rib. Works great and dries quickly.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I had never made or used them until I joined KP,now I don't use anything else,I use mine more for wash cloths,I can't keep up with family and friends requests.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I like them for many reasons. They make great small gifts, are a great way to practice new stitch patterns, and because they have texture they really scrub! I use mine for everything including scrubbing sticky messes from the stove top and oven. Also they are a fast take along project. I could go on and on.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Not my cuppa ... but understand if someone wants to make them for a trying a design and then stitching all of them together.

Other than that -- I would rather practice on whatever item I am going to make.

My mom used to iron rags and underwear.

I don't do that.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would never use anything else now that I have knitted cotton ones. I like to give them as gifts. We have what is called a Dollar Store where everything is one dollar. They have cute white enamel baskets. I make 7 dishcloths, one for each day of the week, all in different colors,line the basket with tissue paper, roll them in tubes and stand each on end, then cover with more tissue and a bow if desired. When opened it looks like a bouquet. Then I add a card telling them that they are not for show, USE them! They are always loved.


----------



## higgybella (Feb 20, 2013)

Like others, I had never heard of them before joining KP. I made one a few months ago because I needed something utterly mindless. loved it- the project and the product. For a recent baby shower I made three with the baby's initials. That gift was a big hit. I love the idea of using them to try out new stitches and techniques.


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

I love them but if you go up a couple of size in needles; you will get a more holey dishcloth which will be easier to air out...


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a couple of big ones I use to wash my car. I like thinner ones (made of sport weight cotton) for my dishes. Easier for my old hands to wring out!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> Make them in white so that you can bleach them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## regina7430 (Jul 31, 2011)

I crochet dishcloths for the kitchen and knit dishcloths for the bath....
That way after I launder them they don't get mixed up!


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing better for using in the shower. Pretty colors with a bar of soap is a great gift


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd never heard of knitted dishcloths until recently and then members here talked about them. 

I've not ventured into the dishcloths ... yet but have knitted several wash cloths with demands for more from my daughters. 

Love the designs I've found on Ravelry and they do make lovely small gifts.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They're a lot more durable than the ones you can purchase, they can be washed thus no germs to collect on them. They're attractive designs and the nubs are great for scrubbing. They make nice home gifts..and if you don't want to use them as dishcloths give them as washcloths. These are not "rags" ..but creative squares...Plus you can join them together for a small afghan for babies or just try the pattern out to learn something new...


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree with all the pluses people have given. (BTW, there is no such thing as dumb questions -- only dumb mistakes!) Here's one more plus for you: I make lots of dishcloths for my daughter's church Christmas fair, and they sell like hotcakes! People do like them!


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

regina7430 said:


> I crochet dishcloths for the kitchen and knit dishcloths for the bath....
> That way after I launder them they don't get mixed up!


Great idea!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

That's all we use any more and we love them. I also love the knitted scrubbies.


ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I use the ones I knit in the bathroom for face and body washing. They are so much better than terrycloth. I have made dozens for my daughters households too--my granddaughters love them in the tub. I have also knit them bath towels with hoods that the girls use at the town pool when they go for lessons. They absorb the water from your body much more readily than terrycloth.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I've made over a hundred in the past year. There are so many free patterns out there-designs for all seasons, holidays, alphabets, animals, flowers, etc., you never get bored with repeating a pattern. And with all the different colors of cotton yarn available, you can make some unique items for gifts (and yourself). BUT people either love them or hate them (won't ever use them). Pick your recipients carefully. If you do a search here, you will find many links for free sites previously posted by KPers. Enjoy.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I love handmade. They wear like iron. Try the Peaches and Cream again on a different pattern or size you might find you like it after all. I have assorted sizes and have only used handmade for years. Since I use a new one everyday there is no "smell" and most of the store bought only last a few months (they want to keep you coming back) handmade are very economical, depending on what pattern I am using I get several from a cone. Last simple diagonal pattern I got 9 good size ones. Got carried away while watching tv and didn't pay attention to sizes so could have gotten another if I was more careful! lol


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I like I Love This Cotton Yarn from Hobby Lobby best, nice and soft, good choice of colors, and long-lasting dishcloths, also washes well in either the dishwasher or washing machine.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

The dish cloths that I like to use are about 6 inches square. I used only the ones I have made or were hand made and given to me as a gift when doing dishes. I do have a few that are extra nice designs that I toss on my counter and table to sit dishes that come out of the microwave on so that the hot dish doesn't sit right on my wood table or the counter.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

You have received some good answers. Some people like handmade dishcloths and some don't. My husband does the cooking and kitchen clean-up, and he washes dishes by hand. He does not like knitted dishcloths. He is not representative of all dishwashing people, that's just him. Some people knit their own socks, at a much greater expense of time and money than buying them. 

I'm on a dishcloth kick right now, and I know the people in my life who like my dishcloths. I'm practicing stitches in my dishcloths. Yesterday, I borrowed from the library, "Pop Knitting: Bold Motifs Using Color & Stitch," by Britt-Marie Christoffersson, call number: 646.26 C556p. That is giving me a lot of ideas for stitch patterns for dishcloths. I might use some of them in hats, which is my all-time favorite thing to knit.


----------



## lancs10 (Oct 21, 2013)

Another 'ignorant' (better than dumb) question.  
What is the Chinese Wave pattern please. With all the good reports on home made dish cloths and personal wash cloths, I have decided to try and make some. 
Thanks.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I pretty much use my creations all the time, in both the kitchen and the bath. My husband likes and uses them in the bath there are more decorative. The kitchen work well and I throw it in the washer at the end of each day. I hadn't heard about the dishwasher idea, so might try that.

My family ask for more of them every year, so they are great presents. I do believe there is a pride element in it, to be honest, but if that's my weakness, I can live with it.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

imalulu said:


> I knitted one out of that cotton and cream yarn (I think it is called) and found the dish cloth to be WAY too heavy and thick for washing dishes. Never made another one. Thoughts?


Perhaps you used a dense pattern. 
Perhaps you used needles that were too small.
Just plain garter stitch and size 8 or 9 needles make an open cloth that cannot be beat for wiping counters as well as washing the dishes.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i havent knitted any dish cloths lately but i do weave potholders on one of those kid looms which i learned to do as an 8 year old / folks in my town dote on my potholders / wonder what they would say about dish cloths / guess i will have to find out !


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Lulubelle said:


> I don't think it's a bed question. I, too, wondered about the same issues. My dish rags get full of grease and grime, and are ruined in a week. I bleach them, get the dirt and grease out, but they remain stained and old looking.
> 
> Do you wipe the heavy grease off pots and pans with paper toweling before washing the dishes or placing them in the dishwasher? For the sake of your drains and sewer pipes you should. I just read an article from a waste management program that pointed out that degreasers may remove grease in the dishwasher, but just deposit it further down the line in the sewer system.
> My mother taught me that 70 years ago, never put grease or oil into the drain.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I prefer them to a dishcloth/rag- much more "scrub," especially if you use a pattern with lace elements or a very loose knit. I have been known to be a bit creative in my designs and think they are the cat's meow for trying out new patterns- yet ending with a useable item. Can't imagine why some are adverse to trying them. Quick and easy to make a very useful, inexpensive and useful item. AS another KP'er has said- much superior to store bought. I am not the least concerned about fading etc., as I hang mine inside the cupboard door to dry. 

My nieces are crazy for them as facecloths. Super rich feeling and exfoliation properties. They prefer the nicely patterned ones of course. One niece will head out to university in the fall and she has already requested a set in her favorite color. I will deliver!


----------



## clfarris58 (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, a dishcloth is a small project that fits in your purse. I always have a project in my purse.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Try it, you'll like it. I received some crochet dishcloths years ago, and once I learned how to knit have been making them myself. My sister and her husband are always asking for new ones. Much nicer than the store bought ones.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

I have not purchased a dishcloth in YEARS! I love using the hand-knit cloths for washing dishes, cleaning the stovetop and counters and wiping down the fridge/dishwasher.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

lancs10 said:


> Another 'ignorant' (better than dumb) question.
> What is the Chinese Wave pattern please. With all the good reports on home made dish cloths and personal wash cloths, I have decided to try and make some.
> Thanks.


Google Chinese Wave to find the pattern.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I make them because cleaning is no fun, but cleaning with something beautiful is more fun.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I always wondered the same thing, I have never made dish cloths but the bought ones aren't as good as they use to be. They seem to hold to much water and smear the counters, so I am going to make myself some. Bought some crocheted ones at a church craft fair and they were real nice.


----------



## evergreencottage (Sep 28, 2011)

Dishcloths make for a nice portable project....plus they are quick and make for a great way to try different designs...I love them as simple personal gifts....a golf club bag for the man in your life that loves to golf....a scrabble design for Aunt Ruth....a Scotty dog for cousin Sue....a set with baby items for the baby shower....there are so many patterns out there and an opportunity for you to be creative and design your own....I use Peaches and Cream since it is the least expensive, however for softness Hobby Lobby's cotton yarn is the best....I also agree with the people that say use one size down knitting needle when it comes to your knitting the dishcloths...my husband does not believe I can knit anything but these "old rags"....so try them out for yourself and have most of all have fun!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I have always wondered that also. My neighbor asked me same question about socks.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


Everyone is different, but for me, a dishcloth doesn't require a great deal of effort - I've knit complete ones while waiting for doctors, dentists, and mechanics.... I've knit them while watching an evening of TV. The ones I've knit last for years... Longer than any store bought ones!!

I use them, rinse and wring them out each use, for a week (or less, sometimes, but I only wash dishes once a day usually) and toss them in the laundry. When they do start to wear out, I use them as rags for dusting or cleaning in the bathroom (one use and toss in the laundry). When they get more worn, they go to one of two places: Garage for hubby to "use and toss", or into the compost. (They _are_ made from plant fibre, after all!)


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

My family and friends loves them. I learn new stitches by knitting the dishcloths and in the end I have something I can use.

They are easy to take with you and are a break from knitting more difficult patterns.

I have even had people ask if I sell them.

I took about 30 dishcloths to our family Sunday Dinner and watch my family fight over who get which ones.


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

I sent one with my granddaughter when she went to Europe just after Christmas. A fancy one that looked like a doily and that's what they used it for.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

I've always got a dishcloth on the go, as everybody I know loves to receive them. My daughter uses them for facecloths, as mentioned, they can be bleached or thrown in wash. The ones I make with an Initial on, people keep to use as 'mats'. They're indispensable!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Here you go! 
They are the best for counter tops.. sponges leave too much water on my counters and stove top.. these wring out nice and absorb the water..
They can be made to be pretty.. We NEVER leave ours in a heap in the bottom of the sink so to have a beautiful wash cloth draped in the edge or around the faucet is better than a grey dingy one.. 
in my bathroom they are decorative plus effective.. my husband gets very dirty at work.. so much so that I ended up buying black, grey and varigated black and grey and white wash cloths.. I got tired of them always looking bad.. I made him one in his favorite color and its the only one he uses and now I have pretty wash cloths again.. His gets very dirty and washes beautifully when it comes out of the dryer its beautiful again!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> NO - It is NOT a dumb question.......
> I do not know about anyone else, But I and my Daughters USE THEM for daily dishes, counters, etc and I use lighter weight cotton & make softer ones for Face & body.......
> Try them, You'll be really surprised........
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I've been making and using them for years. My Mom and sisters do as well. We enjoy making cloths in colours that match our kitchen and bathroom decor and just enjoy using handmade (by us) goods. My friends also love receiving them for gifts and use them regularly. The cloths definitely hold up well. Hope this helps answer your question☺.


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


Use European Face Mitts. Excellent way to exfoliate skin. One a day: use, throw in laundry and machine wash/machine dry. 
Also use a long version for the back. Sorry no picture.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

A lot of people worldwide spend a lot of money buying sock yarn to make something that gets smelly and dirty. 
To each their own!
I, personally, have no desire to make socks, but love making dishcloths.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I usually work on a dishcloth while waiting for an appt. If someone shows interest in what I am knitting, if they are still there when I finish I give it to them. Fun to see reactions and hear comments.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

I would love a simple knit /crochet pattern for dishcloths please.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I find the hand knit dishcloths very absorbent after just a little use. They do seem a little non-absorbent when brand new and first used. Give them a chance to break in a little. It doesn't take much. After all cotton is a very absorbent material. I also use a cotton/linen blend from Knit Picks which is also very absorbent. Love making and using the hand knit cloths. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I had the same thought when I first saw a pattern but I made one anyway and I am hooked. They dry more quickly, don't get musty smelling and best of all, the seed stitch pattern I make is great for scrubbing....I almost never have to use scouring powder anymore.


----------



## Dessert Ladt (Jan 6, 2014)

My husband seemed to hate all store disd cloths. Says they are too big. I make mine about six or seven inches. He loves them. They are great for face cloths too. Try them! They are also great to work on when in a group because too much concentration in nosy necessary.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is the pattern I use

Seed stitch dish cloths
approx. 8-inch squares
Materials:
Worsted weight cotton yarn in two colors
Size 7 knitting needles
Size G/6 crochet hook
Yarn needle
With the knitting needles, CO 33 stitches with the main color. Work in seed stitch pattern (K1, P1) across the first row, and all subsequent rows until piece measures as tall as it is wide (should be about 7.5 inches). Bind off in pattern.
Starting on the right side of the BO row, insert the crochet hook into the top of any stitch and pull the second color through. Begin to SC a border around the entire edge of the piece, putting 3 SC into each corner. When you reach the stitch where you started, slip stitch through it, and then snip off the yarn. Weave in ends.

See more at: http://www.caracorey.com/2011/05/seed-stitch-dish-cloths.html#sthash.rT0rqzrb.4z0Io3FY.dpuf

Note to self: make sue to knit in each purl stitch and purl in each knit stitch....this pattern gives the impression that you start every row with a knit stitch and I didn't find that to be the case.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Perhaps you used a dense pattern.
> Perhaps you used needles that were too small.
> Just plain garter stitch and size 8 or 9 needles make an open cloth that cannot be beat for wiping counters as well as washing the dishes.


I will try another one. Thanks to all for the advise.


----------



## kathyo49 (May 16, 2013)

I make several different patterns and colors out of "I love this cotton" yarn from Hobby Lobby and give them as gifts with a bottle of baby soap and lotion in a cute little basket for my expectant mother friends. The yarn is super soft for delicate baby skin and the mothers love them!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Here are some patterns:

Lily Sugar 'n Cream
http://www.michaels.com/Lily-Sugar-n-Cream-Easy-Dishcloth-(Knit)/33270,default,pd.html

Yarnsirations - Dishcloth patterns
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns?search_api_views_fulltext=&f%5Bfield_pattern_craft_type%5D=&f%5Bfield_pattern_used_by%5D=&f%5Bfield_pattern_categories%5D=field_pattern_categories%3A1250&f%5Bfield_pattern_im2%5D=&f%5Bfield_pattern_difficulty%5D=&f%5Bfield_brand%5D=&f%5Bfield_pattern_materials%5D=All&f%5Bfield_pattern_material_content%5D=&f%5Bfield_pattern_yarn_weight%5D=&availability=none&s%5Bfield_pattern_min_kit_price%5D=nosort&s%5Bavg_rating%5D=nosort&s%5Bfield_pattern_difficulty%5D=nosort&Submit=Search&f%5Bfield_pattern_pbp_status%5D=


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

They are much more durable than store bought. I even bleach mine from time to time.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm addict to the dishcloths. I like making them and receiving them.
I belong to two Dishcloth Swaps. :thumbup:


----------



## icesissy (Jan 20, 2013)

I have made a lot of dishcloths and have never had one for myself. Finally kept one for myself and I just love it. Going to donate the store bought dishcloths and make more for myself. Also make hot pad holders and have never had a complaint except friends want more. Make one and try it and I'm sure you will love them.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

My mother swears by these handmade dishcloths. She did not like them at first, but the more she used it the softer it became. She now will not use anything else. At Christmas, I always try to put a couple in her stocking.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

imalulu said:


> I knitted one out of that cotton and cream yarn (I think it is called) and found the dish cloth to be WAY too heavy and thick for washing dishes. Never made another one. Thoughts?


For the Peaches and Cream kinds, thicker cotton,I use a big needle and scale down stitches, are more pliable for me. I do not like them crocheted either unless on big hook. After dishes or bath they scrub our rough ceramic floor and last forever. Then they become a tractor rag for grease fittings and hoses. Definitely get the price out of a cotton ball!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Knitting Paradise never disappoints. I have checked into dishcloth postings before and always learn something new. I have made lots of dish/wash cloths and given them away. Too pretty to use. I have some I use as doilies or hot dish holders but just couldn't bring myself to use them in my kitchen. I still have not used any to wash dishes but I'm getting there. 
I always used a nylon pouf thing in my shower with liquid shower soap and when my last pouf wore out and fell apart I decided to try one of my knit cloths. I love it. I pour the soap on it and scrub away and it is so much better than a pouf. I will eventually use one in my kitchen, just not yet. Now I have to tell the people I gifted with my cloths to quit saving them and take a shower. As far as I know, none of them have used them to wash anything, just as doilies and hot pads.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I like to make them to match my kitchen towels, they look nice, and thrown in with the towels are easy to wash. My family & friends all use the ones I have given them and ask for more. I use a simple pattern "the diagaonal one but I only knit to 42 stitches before decreasing as I like a smaller size dishrag. It's also my "on the go" project as I can chat and knit at the same time as the pattern is so easy.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you very much for the patterns. 

I make candles, earrings, and ruffle scarf's and needing a break from those items. 

I made some dish cloths one year and put a ruffle on them for Christmas presents. Have not done any in years, but thanks to you I will be back doing some very soon.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

franniep said:


> They last a long time.
> You can bleach them.
> You can wash them in your dishwasher.
> You can make them any size that suits you.
> ...


Thanks for the idea of making them for hotpads


----------



## peace on earth (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't see the sense in knitting dishcloths. . . until a friend gave me one. I love it and plan to make more to give away.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

cast on 28 sts, knit 36 rows, cast off! Dishcloth.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Every time I visited my sister "back East" I would crank out dishcloths for my niece and her sisters-in-law, per their request. That is all I have used for years and I love them.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

CBCAROL said:


> NO - It is NOT a dumb question.......
> I do not know about anyone else, But I and my Daughters USE THEM for daily dishes, counters, etc and I use lighter weight cotton & make softer ones for Face & body.......
> Try them, You'll be really surprised........
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Agree with quote above.
I wondered the same thing as you in the beginning thinking they were a bit old fashioned and out of style, but when I gave them to family and friends they are quite surprised how much they like them and hint at wanting more!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Personally I don't care to use them but my adult daughters & friends just love them & have to make them all the time for them. Since they are so easy to make its fun to try out different stitch patterns on them & you just throw them in the dishwasher when they get dirty. How easy is that!!! Now my 2 daughters have just learned to knit & this is what they are going to practice on, easy projects & something to show for their hard work also!!!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Buttons said:


> They are a lot nice, in my opinion, than the store bought ones. They are great washing dishes. Some people use them as doilies and others uses for other things. They also last a lot longer as well. You just need to knit one and judge for yourself. You will be amazed. You can also use them as washcloths. They folliate your skin better than wash cloths you buy in the store. :thumbup: :thumbup: and don't be
> 
> BTW, if you do make one and use it, then let us know what you think.


Buttons, I love your avatar! Could sit and watch it for awhile!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I make them for baby face-cloths or shower cloths for adults. People love them because they are so soft. You have to realize that cotton is much cheaper on this continent than it is in other places of the world!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the handmade dishcloths because they are more adsorbent than the store bought ones. They are especially nice for wipe off counters.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


I have a question along this line. My DD will be getting married in a year or two; was thinking of making dishcloths/dish towels/pot scrubbies as favors for her bridal shower or cloths/spa scrubs along with a nice scented soap. Do you think this would be something unusual and useful and a change from the norm of shower favors?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mooseymom93 said:


> I have a question along this line. My DD will be getting married in a year or two; was thinking of making dishcloths/dish towels/pot scrubbies as favors for her bridal shower or cloths/spa scrubs along with a nice scented soap. Do you think this would be something unusual and useful and a change from the norm of shower favors?


I think that would be a nice change plus personal, something that you are making. I will check with DD before you go ahead and take this on.


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

Here in the UK I don't think anyone makes their own wash/face cloths (I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. 

What sort of cotton for you use anyhow ?


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

JOJOKNITS said:


> I've always got a dishcloth on the go, as everybody I know loves to receive them. My daughter uses them for facecloths, as mentioned, they can be bleached or thrown in wash. The ones I make with an Initial on, people keep to use as 'mats'. They're indispensable!


Hi Jojo - we must be neighbours ! I've just posted saying that I don't think anyone in the UK makes these & then I spotted your post - so there you go.

I want to try these. Could I ask what you use please?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Loveknittingtoyz said:


> Here in the UK I don't think anyone makes their own wash/face cloths (I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> What sort of cotton for you use anyhow ?


I think I should have someone from UK answer this one. But in the US I use 100% cotton (Peaches and Creme', sugar & creme' or dishie from Knitpicks. )


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I love nice things; pretty things. It doesn't matter if it's a scarf, shawl or dishcloth. Using something I made, in my kitchen, is an enjoyment for me every time I use it. Hmmm, for show? No.

pzoe


----------



## icesissy (Jan 20, 2013)

I think that would be a very good idea. Something different and useful.


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Barbara12 said:


> You'll never look back once you used one...they are almost indestructable...
> 
> Barbara


Well, I wish I could say that about mine! I sliced through several because I am never careful when I wash knives. Luckily I have not yet cut myself deep enough to require stitches. I am just a klutz.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I am going to reinforce the good comments that all others have made. I have knit and crocheted them. They are kind of a mindless project that you can finish quickly. The cotton yarn is sooooo absorbent. I do not use mine for washing dishes. I use a scrubber that has the soap in the handle for washing dishes. The cotton dish cloths cannot be beat for wiping down counters, refrigerators, stoves, microwave ovens and any other appliance in your kitchen. Once you use one, I don't think you will ever go back to the store bought variety. And, of course, you can use them for washing dishes if you don't have the soap in the handle scrubber like I have.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I use nothing else, but dishcloths that I have knit. They are way better than the store bought ones, as far as cleaning, and scouring.


----------



## Bumbee (Mar 12, 2013)

I do not use them as "dishcloths" only because I can't keep up with them. I knit "washcloths" of two daughters, two granddaughters, a couple of great-grandchildren, a cousin or two, a niece, a few friends, and myself. I love them and will never go back to regular washcloths or "flannels."

And, as others have mentioned they make adorable small, useful gifts accompanied by soap, lotion, nail brush, etc..


----------



## quiet14now (Mar 9, 2014)

My husband used to say, "why would you make it, if you can buy one at Walmart?" LOL that's the point. If you made it, it's one of a kind. He never got that. Anyway, I crocheted my first dish cloth, and lop-sided as it is, it is the softest, most absorbent cloth I own. It's 100% cotton and stands up to any microfiber cloth out there. I've draped it in the dishwasher as well as thrown it in the washer/dryer. All I know is that it's tremendously satisfying to use something I made. It makes me smile inside, and lightens the drudge of never-ending kitchen chores.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you knit one side and pearl on the backside ?


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I crocheted 160 dishcloths to sell at a fair with the money going to my son's charity...I came home with 3...so I'm going like a bumble bee to make more as the fair will be coming up again in late summer....they are also easy to take with me when I'm in the car (with my husband driving)lol....

Barbara


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I only use knitted dishcloths. Made in garter stitch they provide the scrubbing power without scratching any of the dishes. Like already said I rinse and hang them to dry. I've had no problem with smell that way and they do last a lot longer than ones bought from the store.


----------



## Maysieknits (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been making dishcloths for years, and I use them all around the house - they are incredibly durable!! The ones I make for the bath I will knit small enough that they just cover my hands comfortably, as I find store bought face cloths to be just too big and awkward... Also use the cloths as a means to teach knitting to friends; they learn new stitches and have practical, finished products for themselves in no time!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Kay Thompson said:


> Do you knit one side and pearl on the backside ?


Kay, This is the most popular and easiest of dish/wash cloths to knit

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html

The ones with the pattern on them are knit on one side and purled on the other. On the knit side you purl the design that you want and the edges are seed or moss stitch.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Once you have used a knitted dishcloth, you won't want to use the thin store-bought ones. My husband asked the same question, now he will only use my hand made dishcloths. They are fun, small and portable, and really useful to use and give as gifts. Try one.


----------



## knitfan007 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have used mine for years - the first one had me sold. My mother in law loved them - said it washed her dishes more easily. She had arthritis in her hands so it was painful for her to do them. She said the ridges helped scrub those pans.

The darker colors hold their color longer. I always used peaches & cream cotton but have recently switched to "Love that Cotton". I have only used turquoise, but have washed the dishcloths several times with no bleeding. I think it's a bit softer than peaches & cream.

Needle size makes a big difference too - try needles from 7-10 and see what you like best.


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

When I first came across KP I thought all these women talking about knitted dishcloths were totally out of their minds. However I knitted one and now I wouldn't use anything else. I made up my own pattern and stick to it - sterilise my cloth every night with baby sterilising fluid - magic! Knit one and you will be converted.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

GrannyAnnie said:


> When I first came across KP I thought all these women talking about knitted dishcloths were totally out of their minds. However I knitted one and now I wouldn't use anything else. I made up my own pattern and stick to it - sterilise my cloth every night with baby sterilising fluid - magic! Knit one and you will be converted.


They are so easy to knit you could knit one for each day of the week and just toss them in the laundry. You wouldn't have to go through the trouble of sterilizing them. Just a thought. Gives you an excuse to make more.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

I just love making dishcloths. They are very therapeutic. I have a mess I have made, I use them by the sink they are great to dry hands or face, I wash them frequently so they don't smell, its fun to watch the colors or the patterns unfold. I always have one on my needles. Its a great between larger projects thing to do also, make some and see for yourself how fun and useful they are. I like the bamboo needles.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I started making them because I. Had a lot of pieces of yarn left over that I did not want to throw away. But now I love them. And I don't have to buy sponges any more.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

JoanDL said:


> I just learned continental knitting using Nenah Galati's DVD.Made myself a washcloth. I LOVE it! I will be making more. I am going to use the suggestion of making them to try out new stitches. At the very least you end up with a new dish/washcloth. I also made myself a drying mat. Two strands of Peaches & Cream and crocheted in the back of the stitch to make a thick rib. Works great and dries quickly.


Me too! Made a drying mat since I needed one a bit smaller than the ones sold in stores. Plus, I custom made it to size & shape for the counter space I'm using it in. Now all my neighbors & friends have asked for them instead of my homemade coffee cakes next Christmas. Does that mean my coffee cakes stink or that my drying mat is wonderful? :roll:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Me too! Made a drying mat since I needed one a bit smaller than the ones sold in stores. Plus, I custom made it to size & shape for the counter space I'm using it in. Now all my neighbors & friends have asked for them instead of my homemade coffee cakes next Christmas. Does that mean my coffee cakes stink or that my drying mat is wonderful? :roll:


Must be that your drying mat is wonderful and you have given me a wonderful idea. I will have to make one for my kitchen. Thanks.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you knit socks? My guess is you do & if so why. That is the same reason people knit dish clothes. Are they that much better - not really; are they less expensive - of course not; do you save them for special occasion or "show" - no. I simply like them better & most people appreciate them as a gift. If we knit for convince & to save money - then no one would knit.


----------



## JeanF671 (Feb 22, 2013)

My mother taught me to rinse the cotton dishcloth in "cold running water" with great emphasis on the cold, running, water. As long as this is done, the cloth doesn't get that nasty smell. Then drape over the faucet or the dish rack to allow to dry. I don't change mine out for weeks, "shhhhh", but don't tell anyone. Mine is always sweet smelling.

As for the grease and oil on the cloth, I don't use the cloth against the grease or oil. For that I use a rubber or plastic scraper to remove and with the oil gets put into an empty can or jar then goes into the trash.

Never put grease and oil down the drain.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

burgher said:


> Kay, This is the most popular and easiest of dish/wash cloths to knit
> 
> http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html
> 
> The ones with the pattern on them are knit on one side and purled on the other. On the knit side you purl the design that you want and the edges are seed or moss stitch.


This is the one that I have always made, but the last part on my pattern is different. Instead of decreasing down to 4 stitches and then binding off, my pattern says to decrease down to 5 stitches and then k2, k2 tog and k1. Then bind off.


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

You knit both sides


----------



## floglo2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

If you have trouble with odors or smells about them, put the in the microwave for 1 min and it is gone. Also put in your shower fluffies in microwave for 1 min too and it kills bacteria. I love them , give them as gifts, use them or everything, I even knitted baby bibs using that cotton and moms love them.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

After reading so many messages about these dishcloths I became curious and knitted one, and then more! They are wonderful for cleaning my kitchen counters, the sink, and also to wipe the dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. Much better than sponges or bought dishcloths. One minute in the microwave or on the top rack of the dishwasher and they are disinfected. They are fun and quick to knit. I make mine white so I can bleach when I wash them.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wind 4 strands of crochet cotton together and the knit away. Helps use up stash. My grandson likes these to clean the bathtub/shower. I use all kinds of cotton yard. Mother uses 100% wool scraps.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wind 4 strands of crochet cotton together and the knit away. Helps use up stash. My grandson likes these to clean the bathtub/shower. I use all kinds of cotton yard. Mother uses 100% wool scraps.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

volubilis said:


> After reading so many messages about these dishcloths I became curious and knitted one, and then more! They are wonderful for cleaning my kitchen counters, the sink, and also to wipe the dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. Much better than sponges or bought dishcloths. One minute in the microwave or on the top rack of the dishwasher and they are disinfected. They are fun and quick to knit. I make mine white so I can bleach when I wash them.


I even bleach the colored ones. They might fade a little, but who cares. They are just dish cloths after all.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

angel210 said:


> I wind 4 strands of crochet cotton together and the knit away. Helps use up stash. My grandson likes these to clean the bathtub/shower. I use all kinds of cotton yard. Mother uses 100% wool scraps.


The wool scraps are perfect for the pot holders but I never try using them for dishcloths.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I love homemade dishclotes but have found that a fresh one each day is needed as they do tend to "sour" after use.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I have always been a sponge person. I knitted a dishcloth because I liked the pattern. I used it, just to try it out....I am now a dishcloth person. I would never buy a dishcloth because I have tried them and hated them and always went back to sponges. Now, I love a homemade,, knitted dishcloth. It's a way to practice new stitches also, I plan to make towels or/and tea towels. So much better than mass production in China....they work! I made a dishcloth and a scrubbie for my daughter, I don't know if she is trying not to hurt my feelings but, she is really liking them.


----------



## icesissy (Jan 20, 2013)

Both of my daughters just love them. I try to stay ahead of them so they have new ones when the old ones wear out which they don't. Trying out a new pattern today for a hand towel to hand on a drawer knob. So far I love the pattern.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Ceejay - I like to knit/crochet them when I want to try a new stitch. They don't take long and then Ihave something useful


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

What type of yarn do you use for baby washcloths. Is there a cotton yarn that is softer than others.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Barbara12 said:


> I crocheted 160 dishcloths to sell at a fair with the money going to my son's charity...I came home with 3...so I'm going like a bumble bee to make more as the fair will be coming up again in late summer....they are also easy to take with me when I'm in the car (with my husband driving)lol....
> 
> Barbara


Could I ask what you charge for your dishcloths? I'd like to make some for our summer church bazaar, but haven't a clue what is a fair price to charge for them.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

For anyone wanting a quick, easy and interesting dishcloth pattern, my favorite is from Very Pink Knitting:
Here's the link:
Video:
http://verypink.com/2011/06/14/learn-to-knit-a-dishcloth/

Print pattern:
http://library.ravelry.com/verypink/339869/TraditionalDishcloth-SquareandRectanglev2.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1394935304&Signature=24RWEIwTTWeIdimPNtOsVVhC%2B8Y%3D


----------



## kathyo49 (May 16, 2013)

I use I love this cotton from Hobby Lobby. Very soft for delicate baby skin. I order it online because there isn't a Hobby Lobby near where I live.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I usually charge $3.00 ea or 2 for $5.00, that's Cdn funds.

I asked another lady from a craft fair and she told me she charged $4.00 ea & no discount for two or more.. I didn't consider the time to make them, I just wanted to sell as many as I could & all the money went to the children's hospice...I buy the cotton & yarn myself it's just my way of honoring my son and trying to help out a little bit.

Barbara


----------



## icesissy (Jan 20, 2013)

I charge $3.00 for a dishcloth, $6.00 for a hot pad, and think I will charge $10.00 for a knit hand towel. I don't charge for the yarn or my time. I just enjoy knitting and watch for sales on yarn.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to feel the same way about dish clothes but then after I joined KP I decided to make one because of all the remarks being made. I love them! My husband likes them in the kitchen. However, he likes the looser knit ones because its easier to wring the water out of them. I would use a size 7 needle for those; however, for me, I really like them in the shower for my face. That's all I use them for and they are great! I use a size 6 needle for them. My granddaughter uses them on our ggd because Daphne doesn't turn her head when getting her face washed. I make the bib out of peaches n cream, too. I'm in the process of making lots of them now because we have 2 new ggc due in June and July. Please try them I think you'll like them!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Barbara12 said:


> I usually charge $3.00 ea or 2 for $5.00, that's Cdn funds.
> 
> I asked another lady from a craft fair and she told me she charged $4.00 ea & no discount for two or more.. I didn't consider the time to make them, I just wanted to sell as many as I could & all the money went to the children's hospice...I buy the cotton & yarn myself it's just my way of honoring my son and trying to help out a little bit.
> 
> Barbara


I charge the same as you. I don't think they would sell here in our area at $4.00 each.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

mooseymom93 said:


> What type of yarn do you use for baby washcloths. Is there a cotton yarn that is softer than others.


I think "I Love This Cotton" by Hobby Lobby is the softest cotton yarn. I have used Bernat, Sugar&Creme , Peaches & Crème, and dishie from KnitPicks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made them for years and wouldn't use anything else. I let friends who come to my place go through my large pile of dishcloths and pick a few to take home with them. I also put them into small parcels to give away as gifts. I think in the last 10 years or so that I have been making them, I have only thrown one away so far because it got too many holes in it.


----------



## coneyislander (Sep 12, 2012)

I felt exactly as you do about washcloths. 
When my son got engaged I stayed with his future mother in law and I brought her a lovely knit shawl.
and then we went to my future daughter in law's aunt's house. she knew I knit and she showed me some knit dish cloths that she got from a friend of hers. she said she gets one or two every Christmas from this friend and she looks forward to them! she said they are indestructible, they clean up better than any other dish cloth, they never get 'wonky' and they always look great! so, I started making dishcloths for my friends and family. some of my friends used them as dishcloths and some used them as doilies, coasters or just decorations. the thing is that they were almost always well received and enjoyed. I havent made any in a while, I have some cotton, i think I might just whip some up in the next few days! 

TRY SOME you will use them for something.


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

I MAKE THEM FOR GIFTS AND EVERYONE JUST LOVES THEM
I USE THEM ALL THE TIME


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Good idea. Just ordered more cotton. Your fault!!!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> They are so easy to knit you could knit one for each day of the week and just toss them in the laundry. You wouldn't have to go through the trouble of sterilizing them. Just a thought. Gives you an excuse to make more.


Good idea. Ive just ordered more cotton. Your fault Evie!


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

GrannyAnnie said:


> When I first came across KP I thought all these women talking about knitted dishcloths were totally out of their minds. However I knitted one and now I wouldn't use anything else. I made up my own pattern and stick to it - sterilise my cloth every night with baby sterilising fluid - magic! Knit one and you will be converted.


From another brit - I'm definitely going to have a go at one of these & see how I get on. Thankyou so much


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Loveknittingtoyz said:


> Hi Jojo - we must be neighbours ! I've just posted saying that I don't think anyone in the UK makes these & then I spotted your post - so there you go.
> 
> I want to try these. Could I ask what you use please?[/qui
> 
> ...


----------



## Linda5 (May 18, 2013)

I actually use them for washing my face in the shower!

Don't care to use them to wash dishes - they just don't work for me. However, my sister loves washing her dishes with them!

Linda in VA


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have made so many dishcloths, knit and crochet. We took a 4 hr. road trip to see niece and I was crocheting a round dishcloth. When we got to destination, I asked if she liked home made dishcloths, she said yes and I gave it to her. Made another while visiting her, and gave it to her Mother. Both seemed pleased. I do have to say, though, that I prefer knitting and my favorite pattern is the one using the double woven stitch, which I think you can find here: www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dw-darrell-waltrip-dishcloth
It works up well in variegated yarn. I tend to use size 6 needles and Peaches and Cream or I Love This Cotton yarn. I prefer a smaller cloth. &#8206;


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I've not read all 10 pages so maybe this has been said before. I'm knitting one now and forcing myself to do continental knitting. It's going v e r y s l o w l y. What better sized project for learning new knitting styles?


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

As usual I am really inspired by all of y'all on this website! I never considered knitting dishcloths or face cloths till now; I thought it was a waste of time. Yesterday after reading these posts I started my first one and I'm finding it really fun, knowing I'll be able to finish quickly. Of course late last night I was tired and made a mistake and will have to tink or frog it out to fix it today. But that's OK, I'm getting practice with reading and following patterns. I'm still kinda new with reading patterns and this is a great way to learn new stitch patterns! In fact, I decided that the one I'm working on (kind of a windowpane pattern) would look real pretty for a scarf I want to make for one of my aunts. As for the other aunt, until I get her scarf made, I'll send her a couple of cloths, one for the face and one for cleaning, maybe with some scented soap or something. She's not "flush" with money and she's real practical, believes in re-using and recycling, and I think she'll really like them. Always new fun stuff to do on KP! :thumbup:


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

It is a wonderful way for beginners to learn the basic stitches and how to do different patterns. I make them for that reason plus my beautician loves them and I can't make enough for her.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

No question is a dumb. It isn't a dumb question. I have thought the same thing.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> I will never use anything but handmade dishcloths again. They are the best. If you have any doubts, make one or two and try them. It looks as though a lot of us believe you will switch over.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

My husband is one of those who also thought they were a waste and cheaper to buy the thin dishclothes until he started using the ones I had made and one day he surprised me and told me he didn't like the thin ones, they didn't clean as well.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I even bleach the colored ones. They might fade a little, but who cares. They are just dish cloths after all.


CLOROX BLUE (non-chlorine) works GREAT in disinfecting & doesn't fade them SO-o-o- fast.....


----------



## GeeSueC (Jan 7, 2014)

I noticed I was throwing out a lot of sponges, which didn't seem very green, so I decided to do my little bit and knit my dishcloths. I use them in the kitchen and bath, and just throw them into the laundry hamper every morning. They do bleach out, but that's the fun, you get to knit some more and use the old ones for the really grungy jobs. I even knitted a larger one for use as a bath mat (no suction cups on my refinished tub) and it hasn't slipped yet.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I use cotton twine to make dishrags. They are more durable than the ones made with Sugar & Cream.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

GeeSueC said:


> I noticed I was throwing out a lot of sponges, which didn't seem very green, so I decided to do my little bit and knit my dishcloths. I use them in the kitchen and bath, and just throw them into the laundry hamper every morning. They do bleach out, but that's the fun, you get to knit some more and use the old ones for the really grungy jobs. I even knitted a larger one for use as a bath mat (no suction cups on my refinished tub) and it hasn't slipped yet.


I too like the idea of not contributing so much to the landfill! I knit my dishcloths but here's an even better idea: knit your Swiffer covers. I did mine in khaki greens and browns. I made 4, and I toss them in the wash after every use. I liked the idea of the swiffer - and the convenience off tossing the pads into the trash...but it really seemed wasteful. And my knitted ones do the job, so now I don't feel so guilty! If anyone is interested - it was a free pattern from Peaches & Creme yarns (I think) and I will try to dig it up if anyone asks.


----------



## lancs10 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Deborah,
I would love to have the pattern for the swiffer cover if you could find it. 
Thank you
Betty


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love the pattern too Deborah, please.

The cloths are also great for your outside windows...espcially if you have birds "dropping" by....I use the cloths that had a previous life inside the house....My husband also likes to use them on the car's hub caps.

What we love about these home made cloths is that they don't seem to fall apart under any circumstances, they just fade away of old age.

B


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

JOJOKNITS said:


> Loveknittingtoyz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jojo - we must be neighbours ! I've just posted saying that I don't think anyone in the UK makes these & then I spotted your post - so there you go.
> ...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

1) I don't use rages. 2) I deserve something nice to use and look at when I do my dishes. 3) I like them. :thumbup:


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Loveknittingtoyz said:


> Many thanks Jojo. Where abouts in Leicester are you ?


Groby


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


I think they were initially used to teach knitting. Something quick, fairly easy, but teaching good skills in knitting. And then someone found out they were really good for something else.

Personally, I've never made them. I was taught to knit mittens as my first project, utilitarian, with DPN's.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, 11 pages of replies since I looked last! I don't get online much on the weekends and I posted this on Friday, so..... I've got a lot of reading to do! :-o 

At least based on the number of replies, it wasn't such a dumb question lol. Thanks for all the thoughts on the topic, I have learned so much more here on KP than I ever knew I didn't know!


----------



## Frances in NO (Jul 1, 2012)

I know what you mean. I put so much effort into my dishcloths and try to be careful with them. Well, after they start to look bad, I feel bad. So I started to use just the knit stitch with a simple shape. And I realize that I can bleach them if I knit with white. I use "the good ones" to put under something hot. Now, that makes me "feel" better!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have to know. The sea G. bird a pet or what????


----------



## ducks214 (Mar 17, 2014)

I use cotton yarn "peaches &cream". I get the large cone. I like them because they are absorbent and wash up so nice. At the end of the day I toss it and any dish towels I've used, into the laundry and put out clean ones for the next day. When I see a new knit or crochet pattern I want to try, I make one or two dish cloths to see if I really want to use it. All the extra dish cloths I accumulate I send to my daughter or give to a friend. They love them.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Ravelry has several swifter cover patterns.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

Mittens & double point needles - an ambitious first project.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

No, they would curl up. They are BETTER if the surface is a little rough. Just knit away and ENJOY!

There are lots of patterns if you want to get fancy but the I think you want to have a cloth that will lie flat.

(On the other hand maybe curly is good. I've never tried it.)

PS I love Dishie because it's tightly wound. I also like K2,P2 because it makes a great scrub-cloth for a frying pan.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you knit both front and back?


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Kay Thompson said:


> Do you knit both front and back?


Yes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lindaspinney said:


> Mittens & double point needles - an ambitious first project.


That's the nuns for ya. LOL They taught me to play the piano too. I hate that song I Love a Parade. OMG some times I can still hear it in my sleep. LOL


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Frances in NO said:


> I know what you mean. I put so much effort into my dishcloths and try to be careful with them. Well, after they start to look bad, I feel bad. So I started to use just the knit stitch with a simple shape. And I realize that I can bleach them if I knit with white. I use "the good ones" to put under something hot. Now, that makes me "feel" better!


Me too. I have knit the swirl pattern and I love how they look so use them for under hot dishes or under vases. I can't bring myself to use them for washing dishes. I give them away and then find out the people I have given them to feel the same way I do. I made an ugly granny one with plain oatmeal colored cone cotton and I use it in my shower. Just did that and I love it for my shower. It takes the place of my nylon pouf. But I don't want to make one for my kitchen. I know if I make enough of them I will eventually use them just to get rid of them..


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

So you knit one side turn it and knit the backside also ?

And what is the pattern again. Sorry.


----------



## bbknits (Nov 1, 2011)

You gotta love it!!!!!! 12 pages of response for the delightful humble dishcloth. Great topic!!


----------



## Loveknittingtoyz (Jun 10, 2012)

bbknits said:


> You gotta love it!!!!!! 12 pages of response for the delightful humble dishcloth. Great topic!!


Haha - I've just finished my first one this morning & already used it in the shower. Now I know why they're so popular in the states - they're gorgeous to use.

I need to source some Sugar & Creme cotton DK in the UK then I can make loads.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Dish rags with scrubbie corner: I add a 1 1/2 to 2" strip of netting (along with the yarn) in one the corner of my dish rags. Measures about 2 x 3". Gives a little extra scrubbing power. If anyone is interested in more detail, let me know.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

I have started knitting a dishcloth and possibly will want to sell them.

Can someone give me a fair price to sell them to people ?


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

Kay Thompson said:


> I have started knitting a dishcloth and possibly will want to sell them.
> 
> Can someone give me a fair price to sell them to people ?


In the Muskegon Michigan area sell from $2 to $3.50 each depending on size and how complicated the pattern is. I sell mine at 3/$5 or $2 each--8"x8" simple seed stitch. But I knit to keep fingers from getting stiff and only want to get back the cost of the yarn.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

knitneedle said:


> Dish rags with scrubbie corner: I add a 1 1/2 to 2" strip of netting (along with the yarn) in one the corner of my dish rags. Measures about 2 x 3". Gives a little extra scrubbing power. If anyone is interested in more detail, let me know.


I would love more details please. Sounds like a good idea. Thank you.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't take offence as I thought the same thing many years ago when I first saw a lady knitting dish cloths. 

Now I also love to knit and use them. I always have one on the go, It's my 'take along' project if I have to go anywhere where I will have to wait. Eg, doctors, dentist etc.

I make lots and donate most of them for my friend to sell in the op shop she runs. They are the least amount of time and materials for price charged. (they sell for $2, if I sold them privately I would charge around $3.50 or $4) People seem to love them, when ever I give her 6 or so, they are all sold by the next week when I come in.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I would pay $5 for a hand knitted dishcloth. As a knitter, I know how much time goes into knitting something. To make it more appealing, roll it up or fold it evenly and wrap it with grosgrain ribbon.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

mooseymom93 said:


> I would love more details please. Sounds like a good idea. Thank you.


I need to take some pictures to explain this better so will answer in a few days when I can get to my daughter's. These sell very good at arts/crafts fairs. Have a nice night.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

I am also doing the seed stitch. 

Thank you for your answer.

I am anxious to see how many I can make out of this ball of yarn. 

I have making ruffle scarf's,candles, & earrings. 

So I am enjoying this change of pace.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank You !!


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

Love your picture.

Thank you for your information.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

imalulu said:


> I knitted one out of that cotton and cream yarn (I think it is called) and found the dish cloth to be WAY too heavy and thick for washing dishes. Never made another one. Thoughts?


I use mine mainly for wiping up in the kitchen and washing me in the bathroom. I don't do dishes as I have a dishwasher. But when I want the thinner ones like the ones you buy, then I knit them up out of the #10 crochet thread. I use a double strand of the thread and #3 needles. They all have their use IMO.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Try it you will like it. I have been making my own ever since I learned to knit" never buy another one. these work so much better.


ceejay42 said:


> OK this might come out wrong, but it really is an honest question I'm actually curious about.
> I see a lot of posts about knitting dishrags, and I'm wondering, why would you put effort into making something that is meant to get dirty and manhandled like a dishcloth? Are the ones you knit more for "show" in your kitchen and not used much? Or are hand-knitted dishclothes actually better for some reason?
> I told you it was a dumb question, my mother didn't really teach this kinda thing LOL
> (Yes, I know, there's no such thing as a dumb question, but I didn't want anyone to take offense at my naivete!)


----------



## kawalden (Mar 1, 2014)

I have wondered the same thing! but now having read all the glowing reports on these cloths, I may try them myself


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Anybody that wants to join the dishcloth swaps please get in contact with Ravin Red, kaylink or Angelsalways47. I enjoy making dishcloths and receiving dishcloths.


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Anybody that wants to join the dishcloth swaps please get in contact with Ravin Red, kaylink or Angelsalways47. I enjoy making dishcloths and receiving dishcloths.


Thank you...Have contacted RavinRed.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like Ravin Red's Dishcloth Swap, very simple (a dishcloth and sometimes a recipe.) the other ones require more like a dishtowel, drink or something sweet.


----------



## Kay Thompson (Aug 30, 2013)

How do I BLOCK my dish cloths after they come off the needles ?


----------



## knitneedle (Mar 20, 2014)

mooseymom93 said:


> I would love more details please. Sounds like a good idea. Thank you.


Hello...Have 2 postings with instructions for dish cloth with scrubbie under topic knitting diagonal wash cloths...both dated 3/25 at 20:02:01 and 21:31:47. Have a nice evening.


----------

